# Drain and fill Transmission fluid vs. Flushing it?



## dcor6032 (Oct 19, 2007)

hey everybody. I'm new to the forum, seeking suggestion.

I have a 98 Max GLE with about 130000. I bought it with around 89000. Needless to say it is time for a tune up. I am planning on having the transmission fluid drained and filled, but a friend mentioned I should have it flushed. Some people advocate draining and filling other suggest flushing. Which would be best to ensure longer and better performance?


----------

